# introducting myself



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, my name is Susan and I'm forty years old. I have high-functioning autism and I'm single with two cats. I don't have a job, so I'm on disability. I'm a late child. When I was born, my mom was 44 and my dad was 51. My brother Steve was 21, my sister Rhonda was 19, and my other sister Patty was 12. I have a couple nieces that are a few years younger than I am. I'm fortunate and grateful to have a very loving and supportive family. I was mainstreamed all through school, but it wasn't easy, especially in junior high because bullies picked on me. Well, onto my IBS. I've always been afraid of vomiting, even when I was little. It didn't turn into a phobia until I was about sixteen. In November 1987, I got a bad stomach virus that had me vomiting several times. Soon after that, I'd get panic attacks where I'd feel queasy and my heart would beat fast. I also developed irritable bowel syndrome where I would have spells of diarrhea. This lasted off and for several years until December 1993, when I got on Paxil. I was like a miracle drug at first. I didn't obsess about my problems and my IBS hardly bothered me. I moved out into my parents' garage apartment in the summer of 1994. For several years, I was rarely bothered by IBS and panic. My dad died in April 2000. In January 2001, I got a bad case of the stomach virus. It happened in the middle of the night and started out with watery diarrhea. I thought at first it was IBS but I also was real nauseated. I went over to Mom's house which my apartment is right behind. I was scared of being alone while feeling sick. Soon, I vomited into the nearest trash can. Mom came home with me and stayed the rest of the night. I vomited several more times and had several bouts of diarrhea. Things calmed down by the next afternoon. That evening, I had a headache and slight fever. I slept most of the next day and woke up recovered. Soon after recovering, I began having IBS spells and panic attacks again. It's been like this for over eleven years. I've been on Paxil for a long time. Maybe it's not working anymore. It has made me gain a lot of weight. I know I don't eat right. I love junk food and drink lots of Coke and Sprite. I also drink Gatorade. At least I'm getting liquids, even if they're not the best. I tried switching over to Zoloft a few years ago, but I felt panicky and depressed, so I went back to Paxil. Maybe I should try Abilify along with Paxil. I'm obsessed with my bowels. Every time they get the slightest bit messy or loose, I'm afraid it's the start of the sv because the last time it started with d. So far, I haven't had real watery diarrhea since then. I never want to have the stomach virus again. I take Pepto Bismol or Nauzene to settle my stomach when it feels nervous. I've taken Lorazepam (generic Ativan) since high school to help with panic attacks. Several years ago, I started taking Promethazine, which generic Phenargen. They do pretty good. I also take ginger pills and Digestive Advantage probiotics. I either take the Intense Bowel Support or Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I love going out to eat and having fast-food takeout, which not many emetophobes do. So, I'm fortunate not to be as severe. However, whenever I hear about someone throwing up, I get all scared. Back in 1992 when the first President Bush vomited in Japan, I said, "Oh, it's going around!" Four years ago, I had a bad time in late July where I had loose bowels off and on for a couple weeks. I started on Digestive Advantage soon after that. Well, most of the time my IBS flare-ups are "going too often". But sometimes I don't go much. When I was real little, I'd get constipated because I was afraid of pooping. I had to get suppositories and enemas. Those are among my earliest memories. I live in the garage apartment behind my mom. It's nice that I have famiy close by. They're loving and supportive, but they're also tired of me talking about my IBS. They say those are the kind of things I should only talk to my doctor about. Good luck getting hold of a doctor on the phone anytime of the day or night! I need to vent about my bowel problems. I'm glad I joined this group.Susan


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

skdenn said:


> Hi, my name is Susan and I'm forty years old. I have high-functioning autism and I'm single with two cats. I don't have a job, so I'm on disability. I'm a late child. When I was born, my mom was 44 and my dad was 51. My brother Steve was 21, my sister Rhonda was 19, and my other sister Patty was 12. I have a couple nieces that are a few years younger than I am. I'm fortunate and grateful to have a very loving and supportive family. I was mainstreamed all through school, but it wasn't easy, especially in junior high because bullies picked on me. Well, onto my IBS. I've always been afraid of vomiting, even when I was little. It didn't turn into a phobia until I was about sixteen. In November 1987, I got a bad stomach virus that had me vomiting several times. Soon after that, I'd get panic attacks where I'd feel queasy and my heart would beat fast. I also developed irritable bowel syndrome where I would have spells of diarrhea. This lasted off and for several years until December 1993, when I got on Paxil. I was like a miracle drug at first. I didn't obsess about my problems and my IBS hardly bothered me. I moved out into my parents' garage apartment in the summer of 1994. For several years, I was rarely bothered by IBS and panic. My dad died in April 2000. In January 2001, I got a bad case of the stomach virus. It happened in the middle of the night and started out with watery diarrhea. I thought at first it was IBS but I also was real nauseated. I went over to Mom's house which my apartment is right behind. I was scared of being alone while feeling sick. Soon, I vomited into the nearest trash can. Mom came home with me and stayed the rest of the night. I vomited several more times and had several bouts of diarrhea. Things calmed down by the next afternoon. That evening, I had a headache and slight fever. I slept most of the next day and woke up recovered. Soon after recovering, I began having IBS spells and panic attacks again. It's been like this for over eleven years. I've been on Paxil for a long time. Maybe it's not working anymore. It has made me gain a lot of weight. I know I don't eat right. I love junk food and drink lots of Coke and Sprite. I also drink Gatorade. At least I'm getting liquids, even if they're not the best. I tried switching over to Zoloft a few years ago, but I felt panicky and depressed, so I went back to Paxil. Maybe I should try Abilify along with Paxil. I'm obsessed with my bowels. Every time they get the slightest bit messy or loose, I'm afraid it's the start of the sv because the last time it started with d. So far, I haven't had real watery diarrhea since then. I never want to have the stomach virus again. I take Pepto Bismol or Nauzene to settle my stomach when it feels nervous. I've taken Lorazepam (generic Ativan) since high school to help with panic attacks. Several years ago, I started taking Promethazine, which generic Phenargen. They do pretty good. I also take ginger pills and Digestive Advantage probiotics. I either take the Intense Bowel Support or Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I love going out to eat and having fast-food takeout, which not many emetophobes do. So, I'm fortunate not to be as severe. However, whenever I hear about someone throwing up, I get all scared. Back in 1992 when the first President Bush vomited in Japan, I said, "Oh, it's going around!" Four years ago, I had a bad time in late July where I had loose bowels off and on for a couple weeks. I started on Digestive Advantage soon after that. Well, most of the time my IBS flare-ups are "going too often". But sometimes I don't go much. When I was real little, I'd get constipated because I was afraid of pooping. I had to get suppositories and enemas. Those are among my earliest memories. I live in the garage apartment behind my mom. It's nice that I have famiy close by. They're loving and supportive, but they're also tired of me talking about my IBS. They say those are the kind of things I should only talk to my doctor about. Good luck getting hold of a doctor on the phone anytime of the day or night! I need to vent about my bowel problems. I'm glad I joined this group.Susan


much too long and detailed for me to read. was there a question somewhere?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just a note from a Community Manager.This was posted on the "Your Story" section. This is a section where you are encouraged to post a long detailed version of your story and you don't need to be asking questions.If people have questions I do suggest they post on other sections of the board, as this section is mostly for people to just tell their story or just vent if need be.


----------



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry for the long introduction, Hen. I just wanted to give you all my history with IBS and emetophobia. I won't post such long messages in the future.







Susan


----------

